# Failure to install new devices[moved from vista]



## appler (Jan 12, 2006)

My computer is failing to install drivers for devices plugged into USB ports. I have a Canon Powershot SD600 and a Zune. Neither of them will work. The Powershot shouldn't require a driver download, usually cameras are just Plug and Play. I've downloaded the Zune software, and that works fine. But when I plug both devices in, I get a failed to install message, and they don't show up in the "My Computer" window. 

Here's a DXDIAG

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/16/2008, 19:27:07
       Machine name: ERIC-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071023-1545)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: n/a
       System Model: n/a
               BIOS: n/a
          Processor: n/a (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 947MB used, 3363MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512
     Manufacturer: 
        Chip type: 
         DAC type: 
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0600&SUBSYS_C8423842&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 1246 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 479 MB
    Shared Memory: 767 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: 
   Driver Version:  ()
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4540-11CF-D240-49E802C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0600
        SubSys ID: 0xC8423842
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Creative SB X-Fi)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00211102&REV_00
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1304 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 10/26/2007 00:33:28, 521496 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10DE0175&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 03:36:49, 235520 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Output Device (HDMI) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10DE0175&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 03:36:49, 235520 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: SPDIF Out (Creative SB X-Fi)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00211102&REV_00
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1304 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 10/26/2007 00:33:28, 521496 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: "What U Hear" (Creative SB X-Fi)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1304 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/26/2007 00:33:28, 521496 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Digital Input Device (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 03:36:49, 235520 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Line-In (Creative SB X-Fi)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1304 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/26/2007 00:33:28, 521496 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Microphone (Creative SB X-Fi)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1304 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/26/2007 00:33:28, 521496 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Digital-In (Creative SB X-Fi)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1304 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 10/26/2007 00:33:28, 521496 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Logitech Gaming Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Logitech Gaming Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: G15 Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC222
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC51A
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC51A
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC51A
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x036C
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 192000 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 5888 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC223
| | Location: Port_#0004.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 192000 bytes
| | 
| +-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC222
| | | Location: Port_#0004.Hub_#0003
| | | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:01, 12288 bytes
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:01, 38912 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 11/2/2006 04:55:00, 25472 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant device
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC222
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device
| | | | 
| | +-+ HID Keyboard Device
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC222
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 3/2/2008 01:08:10, 15872 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 3/2/2008 01:08:10, 35384 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 3/2/2008 01:08:10, 15872 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 3/2/2008 01:08:10, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 3/2/2008 01:08:10, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 3/2/2008 01:08:10, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Logitech HID-compliant Cordless Mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC51A
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c51a&mi_00
| Upper Filters: LMouFilt
| Lower Filters: LHidFilt
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: LHidFilt.Sys, 11/29/2007 03:17:48, 35088 bytes
| Driver: LMouFilt.Sys, 11/29/2007 03:17:56, 36368 bytes
| Driver: KHALMNPR.Exe, 11/29/2007 03:17:20, 55824 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoInstaller01005.dll, 6/22/2007 12:34:02, 1419232 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 3/2/2008 01:08:10, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 3/2/2008 01:08:10, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/2/2006 05:50:28, 50792 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 3/2/2008 01:08:10, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 3/2/2008 01:08:10, 34360 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II (26xxx)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&SUBSYS_88010070&REV_01\4&276FBEC1&0&5078
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hcwPP2.sys, 2.00.0043.25005 (English), 1/8/2007 11:37:58, 174592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HcwFalcn.rom, 9/18/2006 17:27:23, 376836 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HcwMakoB.rom, 9/18/2006 17:27:23, 14264 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HcwMakoC.rom, 9/18/2006 17:27:23, 16382 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcwCCnv2.ax, 2.00.0043.24229 (English), 1/8/2007 11:37:38, 100864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcwmsCP.ax, 2.00.24229.0000 (English), 1/8/2007 11:37:40, 95744 bytes

     Name: Creative SB X-Fi
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00211102&REV_00\4&276FBEC1&0&4878
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctac32k.sys, 6.00.0001.1301 (English), 10/26/2007 00:33:24, 511000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctaud2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:33:28, 521496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctoss2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:33:38, 127000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctprxy2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:33:40, 14360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctsfm2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:33:42, 157208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\emupia2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:33:48, 92696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ha10kx2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:33:52, 797720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\haP16v2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:34:00, 162840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\haP17v2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:34:02, 189464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ha20x2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:33:56, 1163800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pfmodnt.sys, 3.00.0000.0012 (English), 10/26/2007 00:34:04, 15896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdlang.dat, 10/25/2007 22:46:54, 325724 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdnlstr.dat, 10/25/2007 22:46:54, 55904 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctstatic.dat, 10/25/2007 22:42:50, 313207 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdaught.dat, 10/25/2007 22:42:50, 53932 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctzapxx.ini, 10/25/2007 23:27:08, 54 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\instwdm.ini, 10/25/2007 23:27:08, 98174 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\kill.ini, 10/2/2006 18:25:18, 307 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CT1MGM.ROM, 2/25/2000 13:49:36, 1048576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CT2MGM.SF2, 9/23/1999 00:18:38, 2167684 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\default4.sfm, 1/3/2002 16:44:16, 59 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\default8.sfm, 1/3/2002 16:44:16, 59 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\default.sfm, 1/3/2002 16:44:16, 59 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\Temp\ctpxst32.exe, 1.01.0000.0059 (English), 3/13/2007 11:32:14, 89336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\Temp\cttele32.dll, 1.00.0005.0000 (English), 2/26/2007 16:24:00, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\COMMONFX.DLL, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:32:34, 98328 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTAUDFX.DLL, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:32:36, 551960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTSBLFX.DLL, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:32:40, 566296 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTEAPSFX.DLL, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:32:42, 174104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTEDSPFX.DLL, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:32:44, 286232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTERFXFX.DLL, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:32:46, 100888 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTEDSPIO.DLL, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:32:52, 134680 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTEDSPSY.DLL, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:32:52, 329240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTEXFIFX.DLL, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:32:56, 1323544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CT20XUT.DLL, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:32:48, 170520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTHWIUT.DLL, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/26/2007 00:32:48, 72728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\regplib.exe, 10/25/2007 22:45:08, 48128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\a3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 10/25/2007 22:57:44, 34816 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ac3api.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:57:10, 27648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctosuser.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:45:18, 137728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctemupia.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:46:36, 110080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\piaproxy.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:45:06, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdproxy.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:45:38, 76800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctagent.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:26, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctasio.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:45:40, 79872 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctedasio.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:45:42, 50176 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ct_oal.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:45:42, 205312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OALInst.exe, 2.00.0003.0000 (English), 7/11/2007 03:30:34, 782336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctpxst32.exe, 1.01.0000.0059 (English), 3/13/2007 11:32:14, 89336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\AddCat.exe, 0.00.0000.0001 (English), 12/5/2006 15:52:42, 48400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTAPO32.UDA, 3/19/2007 12:58:16, 5617 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctthxcal.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:20, 69632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTxfiBtn.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:30, 35840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTxfiSpk.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:30, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ct20xspi.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:52:56, 10752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTxfispi.exe, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:52:54, 966144 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ctxfihlp.exe, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:30, 19968 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ctxfireg.exe, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:52:56, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\devreg.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:42:30, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\eaxac3.dll, 1.01.0002.0000 (English), 7/11/2001 11:51:00, 77824 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\killapps.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 10/25/2007 22:42:46, 10240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctpres.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:20, 9216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdcres.dll, 5.12.0001.1140 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:16, 10240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\enlocstr.exe, 10/25/2007 22:42:48, 5120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\psconv.exe, 10/25/2007 22:56:28, 37888 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\readreg.exe, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:32, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\mididef.exe, 2.09.0000.0006 (English), 10/25/2007 22:42:32, 28672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctmmep.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:24, 12800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctmmactl.dll, 1.00.0001.0332 (English), 8/13/2007 21:45:02, 77824 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTpcmcia.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:26, 56832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTBurst.dll, 1.00.0000.0024 (English), 10/25/2007 22:59:44, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctscal.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:20, 78336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctspkhlp.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:26, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdc0000.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:18, 227840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdc0001.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:18, 335360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdcifce.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:20, 131072 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CtHelper.exe, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:56:28, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\sfman32.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:45:16, 22528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\sfms32.dll, 6.00.0001.1304 (English), 10/25/2007 22:45:14, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CT0060W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:58, 235142 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\ctd20x.dat, 10/25/2007 22:42:50, 26783 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTEAPSW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:04, 201502 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTEDSP2W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:24, 374041 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTEDSPHW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:26, 348425 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTEDSPKW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:24, 294775 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTEDSPLW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:24, 294775 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTEDSPPW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:24, 330665 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTEDSPTW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:24, 270927 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTEDSPUW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:24, 270927 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTEDSPW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:16, 374041 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP017AW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:02, 235142 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP017BW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:02, 235142 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP017CW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:02, 235142 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP017DW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:02, 235142 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP017EW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:02, 235142 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP017FW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:04, 235142 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP017GW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:04, 235142 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP017HW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:04, 235142 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP046AW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:54, 264894 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP046BW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:54, 264894 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP046CW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:54, 264894 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP055AW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:54, 265152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0060W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:58, 235259 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0061W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:00, 235259 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0070W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:06, 289409 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP073AW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:56, 267058 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0073W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:06, 289409 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0090W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:06, 276738 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0091W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:10, 275169 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0092W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:08, 276738 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0095W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:10, 274587 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0100W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:58, 235259 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0101W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:00, 235259 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0102W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:58, 235259 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0103W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:00, 235259 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0105W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:00, 235259 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0150W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:56, 232158 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0161W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:08, 275427 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0162W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:06, 276738 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0170W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:02, 235259 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0191W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:08, 275169 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0192W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:06, 276738 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0221W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:00, 236189 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0222W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:00, 236189 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0230W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:10, 277159 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0231W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:08, 275816 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0232W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:08, 277159 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0238W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:10, 275517 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0240W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:12, 319070 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0242W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:12, 319730 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0243W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:12, 318800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0244W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:12, 319730 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0245W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:14, 318254 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0246W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:14, 319730 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0249W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:14, 318341 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0280W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:16, 318254 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0320W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:16, 318254 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0350W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:16, 323290 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0352W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:18, 321179 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0355W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:20, 321844 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0358W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:18, 321202 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0359W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:18, 320272 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0360W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:18, 319726 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0380W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:20, 319726 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0400W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:20, 319757 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0460W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:52, 265222 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0462W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:56, 265222 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0463W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:52, 265152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0464W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:54, 265222 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0465W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:54, 265222 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0466W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:52, 265222 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0468W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:54, 265222 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0469W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:54, 265222 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0530L.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:08, 232116 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0530W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:26, 321377 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0531L.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:52, 232116 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0531W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:10, 321377 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0550W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:54, 265480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0600W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:22, 319757 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0610W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:22, 319757 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0669W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:22, 319757 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0678W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:56, 346853 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0679W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:52, 346853 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0730W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:54, 267058 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0760W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:54, 264635 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0773W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:44:56, 270494 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP1140W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:52, 233684 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4620W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:50, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4670W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:52, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4760W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:52, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4780W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:54, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4790W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:56, 232158 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4820W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:06, 267599 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4830W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:54, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4831W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:54, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4832W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:56, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4840W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:56, 232158 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4850W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:52, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4870W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:52, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4871W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:54, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4872W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:54, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4875W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:54, 233024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4890W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:56, 232158 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4891W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:58, 232158 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP4893W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:58, 232158 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTPDXW.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:43:00, 235142 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTPM002W.DAT, 10/25/2007 22:42:52, 233684 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\cts20x.dat, 10/25/2007 22:42:50, 2091 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTXFIGM.RFX, 7/28/2006 11:31:44, 41320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTXFIEM.RFX, 7/28/2006 11:31:42, 41788 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTXFICM.RFX, 7/28/2006 11:31:40, 41624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTXFICBM.RFX, 6/23/2005 07:58:50, 7352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\SBXFi.ico, 2/7/2005 18:45:22, 766 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\XFi.bmp, 2/7/2005 18:45:22, 3128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctcoinst.dll, 3.00.0002.0039 (English), 10/25/2007 22:59:14, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdvinst.dll, 0.05.0000.0039 (English), 10/25/2007 22:59:14, 163328 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctsfinst.dll, 1.00.0000.0005 (English), 6/30/2005 16:24:14, 121856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctdvda2k.sys, 5.13.0001.0461 (English), 10/26/2007 00:33:32, 346856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTAPO32.dll, 1.00.0000.0261 (English), 3/19/2007 12:05:56, 512000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctppld.dll, 1.00.0000.0261 (English), 3/19/2007 12:06:16, 45568 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:20:50, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 04:55:04, 167424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll, 11.00.6000.6324 (English), 11/2/2006 05:46:14, 1312256 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\SysFxUI.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:46:13, 338944 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0600&SUBSYS_C8423842&REV_A2\6&2D4D87BD&0&00000018
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 8238720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 5263360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 385024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 1830912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 7098368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 8530464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 92704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 88608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisps.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 6556192 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgames.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 3426848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccss.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 195104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmobls.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 1235488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 3717664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccs.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 236064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (Arabic), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwss.dll, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 2505248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcolor.exe, 7.15.0011.6944 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 154144 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.03.0007.0000 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 442368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwsapps.xml, 12/11/2007 18:06:00, 19958 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapps.xml, 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 159975 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 7631 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 12/11/2007 18:06:00, 795104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsp.chm, 12/11/2007 18:06:00, 175045 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3d.chm, 12/11/2007 18:06:00, 91094 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmob.chm, 12/11/2007 18:06:00, 54988 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvwks.chm, 12/11/2007 18:06:00, 174650 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.cpl, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplui.exe, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvexpbar.dll, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 35328 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod100.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 3/4/2008 11:02:00, 35328 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Upstream Switch Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05B1&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A2\4&15F80C0A&0&0018
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Downstream Switch Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05B1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\5&397BE9AC&0&100018
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Downstream Switch Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05B1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\5&397BE9AC&0&000018
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BC&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BA&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&12
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B7&SUBSYS_0C5510DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&18
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B6&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B5&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&06
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B4&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B3&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0E
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B2&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0D
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B1&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0C
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B0&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0B
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AF&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AE&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AD&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AC&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AB&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AA&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A9&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A8&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&05
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A1&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&72
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 19:12:30, 110624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\idecoi.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 19:03:06, 353280 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\idecoiins.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 19:03:06, 353280 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&71
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 19:12:30, 110624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\idecoi.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 19:03:06, 353280 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\idecoiins.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 19:03:06, 353280 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&70
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 19:12:30, 110624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\idecoi.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 19:03:06, 353280 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\idecoiins.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 19:03:06, 353280 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0376&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0373&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&90
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0373&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&88
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0371&SUBSYS_10DE0175&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&79
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 3/2/2008 00:05:01, 53760 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0370&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&78
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:50:57, 140392 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036E&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&68
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 3/2/2008 00:07:16, 15928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 3/2/2008 00:07:16, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 3/2/2008 00:07:16, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6000.16632 (English), 3/2/2008 00:07:16, 109624 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036D&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&59
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 224768 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 192000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 8704 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036C&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&58
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 224768 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 192000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6000.16553 (English), 3/2/2008 00:06:50, 8704 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0369&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&48
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0368&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&51
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0360&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&50
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:49:20, 13928 bytes

     Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8023&SUBSYS_C55E10DE&REV_00\4&276FBEC1&0&3878
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 04:55:16, 62080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 04:55:12, 53376 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Zune AAC Decoder DMO,0x005fffff,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Microsoft Zune Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
CT Upsampler filter,0x00100000,1,1,Upsample.ax,2.00.0005.0000
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Creative Wave Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WavWrite.ax,3.01.0004.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Zune Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,ZuneEvr.dll,2.03.1338.0000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
BPM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaBPMu.ax,2.00.0002.0000
Creative Recording Wav_Asio Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AudioRec.ax,1.00.0002.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CT Time-Scaling filter,0x00100000,1,1,TimeScal.ax,2.03.0009.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6000.16386
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16587
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,ZuneSrcWrp.dll,2.03.1338.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
CT Karaoke filter,0x00100000,1,1,Karaoke.ax,2.00.0010.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Creative AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Srcu.ax,3.02.0001.0000
Creative PCM Raw Writer,0x00200000,1,0,RawWritu.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CT PDP filter,0x00100000,1,1,PDP.ax,1.00.0008.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CT SmartVolumeManagement filter,0x00100000,1,1,DSCompr.ax,1.00.0008.0000
Creative Audio Gain Filter,0x00200000,1,1,AudGain.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
Creative Flac Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,FlacSrcu.ax,1.00.0002.0000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Creative MLP Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,MlpSrcu.ax,3.01.0000.0000
Creative File Reader Filter,0x00400000,0,1,FilReadu.ax,1.00.0005.0000
Hauppauge WinTV Color Format Converter 2,0x00600000,1,1,hcwCCnv2.ax,2.00.0043.24229
SVM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaSVMu.ax,2.00.0002.0000
CT HPVirtualizer filter,0x00100000,1,1,Virtual.ax,1.00.0000.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
CT CMSS3 filter,0x00100000,1,1,CMSS3.ax,3.00.0013.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Creative Ogg Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,OggSrcu.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Creative NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NvfSrcu.ax,3.01.0001.0000
Noise Reduction,0x00100000,1,1,NoisRedu.ax,3.00.0007.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Creative WMA Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WMAWrite.ax,5.00.0001.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Creative WMA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,WmaSrc.ax,3.01.0001.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6000.16386
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Zune H.264 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,ZuneH264Dec.dll,11.05.6000.6740
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6000.16386
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
Creative CDDA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CDDA.ax,3.00.0003.0000
Creative LiveRecording Filter SxS,0x00400000,0,1,LiveRecu.ax,5.00.0001.0000
Creative Internet Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,InetSrcu.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Encoder Devices:
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II Encoder,0x00400000,1,2,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

Audio Capture Sources:
"What U Hear" (Creative SB X-Fi,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Digital Input Device (SPDIF) (H,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Digital-In (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Line-In (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Microphone (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
SB X-Fi Synth A [8C00],0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
SB X-Fi Synth B [8C00],0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Digital in,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB X-Fi Audio [8C00],0x00200000,2,2,,6.00.6000.16386
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II Capture,0x00200000,2,4,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio HDMI out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
SB X-Fi DMusic Synth [8C00],0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
Live!2K SpdifOut [8C00],0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
SB X-Fi Synth A [8C00],0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
SB X-Fi Synth B [8C00],0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
SB X-Fi Audio [8C00],0x00200000,2,2,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Multiplexer Devices:
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II Encoder,0x00400000,1,2,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Capture Sources:
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II Capture,0x00200000,2,4,,6.00.6000.16386

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming TV Tuner Devices:
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II TvTuner,0x00200000,0,2,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Crossbar Devices:
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II Crossbar,0x00200000,8,2,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming TV Audio Devices:
Hauppauge WinTV PVR PCI II TvAudio,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Digital Output Device (HDMI) (H,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Digital Output Device (HDMI) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: SPDIF Out (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Speakers (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
SPDIF Out (Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
```


----------



## appler (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Failure to install new devices*

Can anyone help?


----------



## appler (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Failure to install new devices*

Pleeeeease


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to gadget support section


----------



## appler (Jan 12, 2006)

Anybody


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall all listed usb items
shut down the computer and remove all usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs
and see if they will install now


----------



## appler (Jan 12, 2006)

Mmm.. I did that, but it didn't help. Thanks for trying though


----------



## appler (Jan 12, 2006)

I still need help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is pnp enabled in the bios


----------

